# Mode dial top fell off 7DII



## Hector1970 (Feb 25, 2017)

Hi all, 
I was just taking my 7D II out this morning and the top of the mode dial fell off. I was surprised how flimsy it's stuck in, just 3 small glueing points that didn't look as if they had glue on it. There's no joint. It's just stuck on. I've superglued it back on. Was that a bad idea? Is there a more suitable glue. I found a previous topic about a 6D and people were mentioning Gorilla glue which is not something I'm familiar with in Europe.


----------



## AlanF (Feb 25, 2017)

Hector1970 said:


> Hi all,
> I was just taking my 7D II out this morning and the top of the mode dial fell off. I was surprised how flimsy it's stuck in, just 3 small glueing points that didn't look as if they had glue on it. There's no joint. It's just stuck on. I've superglued it back on. Was that a bad idea? Is there a more suitable glue. I found a previous topic about a 6D and people were mentioning Gorilla glue which is not something I'm familiar with in Europe.



Unless you put the 7DII in the dishwasher with a high temperature wash, the superglue will be more than strong enough.


----------



## jhpeterson (Feb 25, 2017)

A few small and carefully-placed drops of superglue should do the trick. 
While Gorilla glue would be my first choice for a lot of jobs, it has this interesting habit of expanding many times its original size. That's great when you want to fill in some space, but not so much when you want to keep all camera functions.


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Feb 25, 2017)

AlanF said:


> Unless you put the 7DII in the dishwasher with a high temperature wash, the superglue will be more than strong enough.



Ah yes! Sensor cleaning


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 26, 2017)

They occasionally fall off. I'd avoid the original thin and runny superglue, if it runs down inside anything, you could find it very expensive. A tiny drop of glue that is thick and not going anywhere unwanted is safer, gorilla glue or the gel type superglue, just make certain that it cannot get inside the camera.


----------



## Buck (Feb 26, 2017)

mine came off my 5d3 and disappeared. went online and found one for about $12 USD. They included a small piece of double sided tape to attack the dial.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 26, 2017)

Buck said:


> mine came off my 5d3 and disappeared. went online and found one for about $12 USD. They included a small piece of double sided tape to attack the dial.



Double sided tape can work well and eliminates having to deal with glue. It also generates return business after a few years when it falls off and gets lost again. T

he key to using mounting tape is a clean surface and the right adhesive that will not dry and get brittle. You are going to get acrylic adhesive, or possibly rubber, so stick to a good brand Silicone based adhesive tape is not common.

I'd use something like this. https://www.amazon.com/Gorilla-Tough-Clear-Mounting-Double-Sided/dp/B00OXVG9FW/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1488101042&sr=8-4&keywords=mounting+tape&refinements=p_89%3A3M%7CGorilla

http://www.caplinq.com/blog/tape-adhesive-types-silicone-vs-acrylic-vs-rubber_41/


----------



## Ladislav (Feb 26, 2017)

I took my 6D to local authorized service center and let them fix it. I'm not sure how much weather sealing is involved under this top dial plate but it is something to consider with 7D and 5D.


----------



## Busted Knuckles (Feb 26, 2017)

I would like to see the mode dial eliminated completely. Seems like a through back to film days that should be thrown away.

Having a Mfn button that walks through the modes, is sooooooooo much faster.


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 26, 2017)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> They occasionally fall off. I'd avoid the original thin and runny superglue, if it runs down inside anything, you could find it very expensive. A tiny drop of glue that is thick and not going anywhere unwanted is safer, gorilla glue or the gel type superglue, just make certain that it cannot get inside the camera.


there is a lot to be said for holding an item (in this case the camera) upside down when gluing on a knob. If it is upside down, the glue will not drop down into the camera and gum up the works....


----------



## scyrene (Feb 26, 2017)

The mode dial came off my 5D3, but I almost never change mode, so I never bothered to replace it. Good to know you can buy them easily, I think I've lost mine too.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 26, 2017)

Busted Knuckles said:


> I would like to see the mode dial eliminated completely. Seems like a through back to film days that should be thrown away.
> 
> Having a Mfn button that walks through the modes, is sooooooooo much faster.



I never liked the button on my 1D MK II, and users complained as well, It was a big improvement when the 1D MK III came out with the dial. Having to press a button up to 9 times to walk thru the nine modes is not really my idea of faster.


----------



## Hector1970 (Feb 27, 2017)

Thanks for all the advice. I should have perhaps asked first before gluing. The dial mode is staying in but I haven't tried moving it yet. I'll cry if it's glued stuck. So I don't want to find out yet. At least it will be stuck on TV which is what it is mainly on by default. I was surprised by how flimsily it's stuck on. I couldn't see it keeping water out. I was expecting it to click in but it just sits on 3 small gluing points. Not much trace left of glue. Other than 10fps I'm not a big fan of it image quality wise. I'm spoilt by full frame I know. Still 10fps is impressive


----------

